# New Para Expert added to my carry collection



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

Picked up a new Para Expert Commander to add to my carry rotation. Turning out to be a really great gun, have several 1911's but this is my first commander size.


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, I really like that. Look forward to a range report.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

Actually made a quick trip to the range this past week and put 100 rounds through it and it was flawless. Accuracy was good but not great but I put that down to me getting used to a new gun as well as having a sore wrist. It's a carry gun not a bullseye gun so for it's purpose it was excellent.
I did smooth out the trigger a bit when I got home but left the pull at 5 lbs which is about where i want it for a carry. I had though about changing out the rear sight but on reflection decided not to.
Will be swapping out the grips in the next few days but that's about it for changes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome gun OP! Really looks nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Awesome gun OP! Really looks nice. :mrgreen:


I was really impress with the fit and finish of this pistol and now with the performance. One more range trip hopefully tomorrow for a little more testing, my holster should get here tomorrow as well, then it goes into my carry rotation. Well not really a rotation, I carry what fits what I'm waring and sometimes where I will be. The problem at this point I really like all of my carry guns so it's a hard choice at times.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new Para Expert! I will need to check my LGS to have a look.


----------

